# bitte lesen!



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2005)

Hallo,
aus aktuellem Anlaß und um in Zukunft Diskussionen und Stess aus dem Wege zu gehen möchte ich hier an dieser Stelle noch einmal jeden bitten neue Themen dort einzustellen wo sie am besten rein passen. Wir haben im Anglerboard sehr viele verschiedene Themenbereiche wo eigentlich jeder seinen Thread rein stellen kann. Sollte doch einmal etwas nicht richtig oder passend eingestellt werden habe ich hier die Möglichkeit den entsprechenden Thread in das richtige Forum zu verschieben. Bitte seht mir nach das ich nicht jeden Threadersteller über diese Aktion in Kenntnis setzen kann durch eine PM oder Mail. Es ist ja immer so geregelt das man im ursprünglichen Forum den Thread noch sehen kann und auch wohin er verschoben wurde.
Ich weis auch das es immer schwer ist da eine Grenze zu ziehen denn wenn nach "Brandungsangeln auf Langeland" gefargt wird werde ich das im Brandungsforum lassen aber wenn nach dem gelben Riff, Öresund oder Ärmelkanal gefragt wird werde ich das in den entsprechenden Themenbereich verschieben und hoffe auf euer Verständnis.
Pm`s oder Mails werde ich nur dann verschicken wenn ich einen Beitrag editieren oder löschen musste was ja zum Glück nicht all zu oft vorkommt.
Natürlich gilt das nicht nur hier in den Salwasserthemen sondern im ganzen AB. Auch die anderen Moderatoren werden nicht anders handeln.
Viel Spaß weiter in Board euer MS  :m


----------

